# Смена раскладки в консоле

## az20110303

Не могу понять как менять раскладку в консоле (без запущенных иксов). Имена файлов отображаюся нормально, а на кириллицу не могу переключиться. Делал смену локализации по генту-вики http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F_%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B6%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D1%80%D1%83%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE_%D1%8F%D0%B7%D1%8B%D0%BA%D0%B0#baselayout

В соответствии с инструкцией изменил

Файл: /etc/conf.d/keymaps

 *Quote:*   

> KEYMAP="-u ru"
> 
> SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes" # Опционально
> 
> DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="koi8-r"

 

То есть теперь переключение должно происходить по правому ctrl (согласно http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/%D0%A0%D1%83%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%BA%D0%B8_%D0%BA%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%B0%D1%82%D1%83%D1%80%D1%8B), однако этого не происходит

----------

## zgrge

/etc/conf.d/consolefont

```

consolefont="ter-k16b"

consoletranslation="koi8-r_to_uni"

#unicodemap=""
```

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

```

keymap="ruwin_cplk-UTF-8"

windowkeys="NO"

extended_keymaps=""

dumpkeys_charset=""

fix_euro="NO"
```

переключение по Caps Lock, шрифт terminus

----------

